# CL and Boer Herd



## Amelia Humphries (Jul 18, 2019)

I raise show Boers and dabble in purebred Nubians. All my nubians come from CAE, CL, and Johnnes free herds. But I NEVER see Boer herds advertise as tested .

I have a Boer doe that I've had for 3 months have a lump pop up that the vet has diagnosed as CL. Does this mean my herd is infected and I can no longer sell animals? Do Boer breeders just manage CL or cull the animal? Do all my future sells have to be cl+?? Not sure how this is handled for the Boer industry...


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 18, 2019)

I think the Boer breeders just manage for it... 

I would separate the CL one out (it would be easiest to just sell her at auction for meat)... 

I would also super scrub all feeding and watering spots and any fence spots where the infected animal liked to rub.

Maybe you are lucky and the CL wasn't too contagious etc.... maybe it didn't spred.

Anyway...you won't know until you test.

As to selling animals....  since they can carry it for awhile before showing signs...  I would probably wait a year, then test everyone...  Maybe you will be lucky and they will all test negative.

I can't remember recommended wait time between exposure and testing. . ...  but at a guess a one year wait should be plenty.

If they test positive you can always sell them at auction for meat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 19, 2019)

120 days from initial exposure. I would separate and test the herd anywhere from 3-4 months after exposure. I would not wait a year.
There is internal and external. If the abscess did not burst you have a good chance that the other goats have not been infected but again internal can be.
As far as meat, if the processor sees internal abscesses the carcass will be condemned. 

Many have gone to vaccinating for CL, but the meat goat world is definitely not as diligent in culling CL positive goats.
There are many goats out their that have gotten a lump probably brought on by stress etc and never get another, watching titres is important if keeping the animal and would still be best to keep clean animals separate from infected.


----------

